# The girls in thier new TableRock Collars



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Sara made us these gorgeous collars. :woof:

Welcome to Tablerock APBTs and Harnesses!

Xena

























Crixus

























Bumble Bee

















Faith

























*​


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice! Beautiful dogs! Love the tablerock collars! Bella just got two of them


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love Em! <3


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you should switch the pink one for bumble bee =D but I love them =]


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Your dogs are so beautiful - Bumble Bee will stay my all time favorite!


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Everybody looks great rockin the new hardware.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sexy girls! they look great, oh yeah the collars are nice too


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice! ..beautiful dogs too. I love Sara's work.. I still have 1 weightpull harnesses from her that I bought in '07 and a cool puppy harness I bought last year. I bet they will last forever!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Holly the girls all look stunning in their new collars. I have never tried Tablerock but have heard great things about them.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

IzzosMommy said:


> I think you should switch the pink one for bumble bee =D but I love them =]


I could give Bee the pink one and then it will match her TableRock harness.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Sexy girls! they look great, oh yeah the collars are nice too


:rofl: yeppers!!!! what she said^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I could give Bee the pink one and then it will match her TableRock harness.


perfecto =] that pink really brings out her color


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They all look great!! Bee looks so pretty in pink


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Very nice, what is the width of them?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

1 1/2 inch


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

UhOh...Stunnas!!!! They look awesome lady


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Simple yet very nice, I like them! And of course, the girls are gorgeous too!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

can I please please please just have bumble bee ? she will be well taken care of I promise 
0=] lol .. or you could just pretend byb and give me a pup =D


----------

